# ابداعات بنات هالايام في المطبخ ايه ده رووووعة



## مورا مارون (11 يوليو 2008)

*لا دي اتطورت خالص طبخات البنات بهل الايام *

*يعني شكل وريحة وحاجة جميلة اوي*

*وانا بقول احنا منعنس ليه*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*فين ايامك يا ستي*

*




*






























*طبخ اديا وحيات عنيا*

*اكيد حتموتوا عشان تتدوقوااااااااااااااااااا*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*حبقا ابعتلكم الوصفة السحرية*

*في الملحق.....:t39:*​


----------



## +Nevena+ (13 يوليو 2008)

هههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه الجمال دا تسلم الايدي
ياتري يا بت يا مارو عملتهم وانتي نايمه ولا ايه
وكمان ايه لازمتها الفضايح العلني دي
مش نخليها بينا احسن لازم نفضح نفسنا كدا قدام الاجانب
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه
بس تصدقي شكلهم حلو وهما محروقين كدا​


----------



## مورا مارون (13 يوليو 2008)

نيفين رمزي قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الجمال دا تسلم الايدي
> ياتري يا بت يا مارو عملتهم وانتي نايمه ولا ايه
> ...


----------



## candy shop (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابداعات بنات هالايام في المطبخ ايه ده رووووعة*

يامورا كده هطيرى ال,.......................................

قولى مش انتى بسرررررررعه 

هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## *malk (14 يوليو 2008)

*معقولة يا مورا*

*مبتعرفيش تطبخى*

*يا بنتى كل الى هنا اساتذة طبيخ*

*هههههههههههههههههههههه*

*الحال من بعضة يا اختى*

*مكنش ليها لازمة الفضايح دى خالص لعلمك*


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ابداعات بنات هالايام في المطبخ ايه ده رووووعة*



candy shop قال:


> يامورا كده هطيرى ال,.......................................​
> 
> قولى مش انتى بسرررررررعه ​
> 
> هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


 



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

دحنا كدعان اوي ما يهمناش ل....................:crying:​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يوليو 2008)

keky قال:


> *معقولة يا مورا*
> 
> *مبتعرفيش تطبخى*
> 
> ...


 

انا الت يا بنت يا مورااااا كلوا بيجيب احلا الطبخات والوصفات​ 
اعملي انت حاجة اورجينال ​ 
ودي النتيجة ذي ما انت شايفة​ 
بهدلة وفضيحة .........:s:وهرب الع.............​ 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
​ 





هههههههههههههههههههههههه
منورة يا امرررررررر​


----------



## totty (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابداعات بنات هالايام في المطبخ ايه ده رووووعة*

_هههههههههههههههههههههههه

ايه دا امال الاولاد يعملوا ايه

هههههههههههههه

النهارده ثوانى وكانت هتبقى الفرخه كده بس الحمد لله ربنا سترها طلعت نصها بس

ههههههههههههههههههههه

_​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ابداعات بنات هالايام في المطبخ ايه ده رووووعة*



totty قال:


> _هههههههههههههههههههههههه_​
> 
> _ايه دا امال الاولاد يعملوا ايه_​
> _هههههههههههههه_​
> ...


----------



## M a r i a m (14 يوليو 2008)

_ههههههههههههههههه
حلوة جدا 
بس جايز ده تاثير الحر مش زيادة سوا عليه
او دى موضة
ههههههههههههههههههه
بس جميلة بجد ياسكرة ميرسي يااروبة​_


----------



## Dona Nabil (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابداعات بنات هالايام في المطبخ ايه ده رووووعة*

* بصراحه  ا لله يكون فى عونه  يا مورا ههههههههههههه ​*


----------



## nonogirl89 (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابداعات بنات هالايام في المطبخ ايه ده رووووعة*

هههههههههههههههههه
ايه الابداع دة
قوليلى بقى انتى حطيتى عليهم ايه عشان كلها تطلع لونها اسود كدة
اوعى يكون طعمهم زى شكلهم
عشان كدة هيبقى حرااااااااااااااااام​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يوليو 2008)

y_a_r_a قال:


> _ههههههههههههههههه​_
> _حلوة جدا _
> _بس جايز ده تاثير الحر مش زيادة سوا عليه_
> _او دى موضة_
> ...




دخلك اذا برجع بطبخون بلشتوية بيزبطووووووووووووووووووو

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*



* اكيد عجبك شكلون كتيررررر*



*بس مكسوفة تقولي*

*ماتنكسفيش يا بت دحنا *
*اخوات *
*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*




​


----------



## مورا مارون (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ابداعات بنات هالايام في المطبخ ايه ده رووووعة*



Dona Nabil قال:


> *بصراحه ا لله يكون فى عونه يا مورا ههههههههههههه ​*


 


*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*دونا عارفة اكتر حاجة عجباني فيكي ايه*

*بجد صراحتك رهيبة رووووعة*


----------



## mero_engel (14 يوليو 2008)

*ليه يا بنتي بتعملي فينا وف .................كده*
*قال وانا كنت داخله اقولك اعزمينا نتغدي عندك*
*بعد اللي شوفته سحبتها هههههههههه*
*موضوع لذيذ يا مورا*​


----------



## jesus_son (14 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابداعات بنات هالايام في المطبخ ايه ده رووووعة*

*صحيح فين ايامك يا ستى

ده انا لو اللى اتجوزتها عملتلى الاكل كده ممكن ابعتها السودان تبقى لون الاكل وبعدين ترجع تانى

بس ايه ده بجد طب الفراخ ممكن اصدق شكلها لأنها ممكن تكون مشوية و حد نسيها عالفحم

لكن ازاى الكيكة بتتشوى ؟؟

عموما اللى يعيش ياما يشوف

بكره تجيبولنا جبنة سودا بدل الجبنة البيضة

لا بجد الحقيقة موضوع رائع يا مورا وربنا يبارك تعبك

ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك مورا

سلام ونعمة رب المجد*​


----------



## مورا مارون (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ابداعات بنات هالايام في المطبخ ايه ده رووووعة*



nonogirl89 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> 
> ايه الابداع دة
> قوليلى بقى انتى حطيتى عليهم ايه عشان كلها تطلع لونها اسود كدة
> ...


 
*تعالي دوقي وحكمي بنفسك*

*هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*

*نورتي يا امرررررر*​


----------



## مورا مارون (15 يوليو 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *ليه يا بنتي بتعملي فينا وف .................كده*
> 
> *قال وانا كنت داخله اقولك اعزمينا نتغدي عندك*
> *بعد اللي شوفته سحبتها هههههههههه*
> ...


----------



## BITAR (15 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: ابداعات بنات هالايام في المطبخ ايه ده رووووعة*

*انا عندى عدة احتمالات*
*الاحتمال الاول*
*انها عازمه ناس صوماليين*
* الاحتمال الثانى *
*عازمه حماتها واهل جوزها*
*الاحتمال الثالث*
*مبتعرفش تسوى على الغاز*
*الاحتمال الرابع*
*بتقول لينا *
*خليكم صايمين *
*احسن ليكم*
*شايفين الاكل الفطارى شكله ازاى*
*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*شكرا مورا*​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يوليو 2008)

*يا واد للسووووووووووووووووووووووووووودان*

*حرام عليك هههههههههههههههههه*



*منور الموضوع بردك يا باشا*

*ربنا معاك*​


----------



## مورا مارون (18 يوليو 2008)

*رد: رد على: ابداعات بنات هالايام في المطبخ ايه ده رووووعة*



BITAR قال:


> ​*الاحتمال الثانى *
> *عازمه حماتها واهل جوزها*
> *حلوووووة دي*
> *هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> ...


----------

